# Bolens Quality?



## mattg289

I am looking for a tractor and came across an older Bolens. I was wondering about the quality of the tractor. Is this a good brand with a good history? If so, what price range is reasonable. The tractor seems to be complete with a mower deck and snowblower. I've attached a pic. Any help would be appreciated! 
~Matt


----------



## SnowmanPA

*Good Tractors*

Hi Matt, 

Welcome to the world of Bolens tractors. The old ones are a VERY high quality product. Lowes sells an MTD-made lawn-mower with the Bolens name, but this is not the same thing at all.

The Bolens tractors that are discussed here are typically models made from the 60's up through the 80's. There are some older models out there, but these are generally antiques that are really collectors items, not tractors that you would really use.

You don't say what model Bolens is available to you, but to give you an idea of the prices, check out eBay and some of the following Bolens groups on Yahoo.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/bolensfmchtseriestractors/

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/BolensGTractorClassifieds/

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/BolensTractorGroup/

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/BolensTractorsClub/

I recently bought a G14 with a rototiller, snowblade, snowblower, and two mowing decks for $600. The tractor is in very good condition with only a few items that need work. 

Parts are available from numerous sources on ebay as well as these websites:

www.samsbolens.com

www.sonnysbolens.com

Sonny's has a great website, but they are very hard to get a hold of. Start with Sam's, he'll be quick to reply and he has a great website as well.

One last word on the quality...the old saying really applies here: 

"They just don't make them like they used to!"

Ted


----------



## mattg289

Hey Ted,
Thanks for the info...It comes just in time. I will be looking at a machine today. I'll let you know how I do. Thanks again
~Matt


----------

